# Tick! Help!



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right section, seemed kinda right, though it has nothing to do with farming.. lol. 
This afternoon, we cleaned the jumps out of the ring so we could rake the sand.. So afterward, I found a tick between my pinky and my.. whatever the other finger is.. haha.. I'm not sure how long it was there, not long I think, but I'm SCARED! ): Am I gonna get lime disease or something??? It was a pretty small tick, too... :\\


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm no doctor, but I've delt with ticks on myself before. I don't think there's a way to predict if it'll give you limes disease, and I doubt it's preventable, but if you're really concerned you should call your doctor. Was it in very deep? I hear the deeper they're in, the more harm they do. Best of luck in recovering!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

It wasn't far in at all. It was pretty easy to pull off, but left a mark. Not a very deep mark, and it's small, but I'm still nervous!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

keep your eyes open for a bullseye shaped rash around the bite site. If it just made a little mark, like just the top part of the skin came off, you're fine. Don't play with it. You may get a false rash that way. Otherwise, chill. it's usually nothing to worry about. And lyme disease is treatable if caught quickly.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright. :\ So, there's a chance I'll get lime if it was only in for between 5-60 minutes??


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

IheartPheobe said:


> Alright. :\ So, there's a chance I'll get lime if it was only in for between 5-60 minutes??


From WebMD...

Remove ticks as soon as you notice them. Infected ticks usually don't spread Lyme disease until they have been attached for at least 36 hours.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

The likelihood that you will develop lyme disease or anything more than an aggravating itch is very slim. Don't worry so much. I've had ticks attach in weird places like that. I hate those things.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I highly doubt you will get anything from a wittle itty bitty tick that wasnt there but a little while. Ive had ticks all over my body and usually pull them off daily, aint no biggie. Just cam down


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

You can get Lyme if it's in for an hour. I think. Just make sure you don't itch it, and if you get a rash around it go to the doctor.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

ohhhhhh i hate ticks and would have probably chopped my fingers off rather than touch it, pure alcohol kills them thats wht we put on the dog when he gets them. yucky


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

This reminds me one time when my male dog atilla got lyme disease, we caught it in time though, boy that dog has done alot to make us distressed, but if the tick is small i doubt he got much bloood and you should be fine.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We've been out clearing our overgrown pasture. Every time we come in, we are all covered in what we call "seed" ticks. We have so many ticks, it looks like we have been covered in red pepper! A quick shower and careful scrub down with a washrag is the only way I have found to remove them without resorting to strong chemicals. I don't care if the chemicals kill the ticks, but I don't want to find out a few years down the road they are going to kill me, too!

No one has gotten sick - but the teeny tick bites sure itch!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I'm not taking the time to read all the responses, so sorry if I say something someone already did...

I think you're WAY overreacting. For one, it was most probably a wood tick. These do NOT transmit Lyme's disease. Two, deer ticks are far less common than wood ticks.










On the left is a deer tick. These transmit Lyme's. The right is a wood tick. I had Lyme's over the summer, but I went to the doctor as soon as I noticed the bite. They gave me meds and I survived. haha


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

hehe sorry i wasnt scared at first but when my instructor found out she freaked so i was nervous


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> hehe sorry i wasnt scared at first but when my instructor found out she freaked so i was nervous


She should have stayed carm to keep you calm.. .. .


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

yehh. she freaked out and then called my mom. haha i am fine though i have been fine since this happened (which was a LONG time ago)


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad it all worked out well for ya


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to steal the thread but I was just wondering since its a thread on ticks... is it common for ticks to hide "up there"? I've heard it a few times and I'm scared that I'm going to miss one and get sick or something.


----------

